# Quikie Flush Vs. Flush King



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

DW and I are taking deliver on our first Outback on April 1st. We have been reading all the suggestions about different mods...the most puzzzling and important is the mystery of the black tank. Could any of you tell me what your feeling are on the Quikie Flush vs. Flush King.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Mike,

I just install the Quickie Flush in my black tank and one of my grey tanks. The Quickie Flush cleans out the tanks from inside with jets of water, you just leave your value open on your tanks, hook the water hose to the QF and let it run for a few minutes until the water coming out of your tanks runs clear. The Flush King just fills up your tanks, which takes about 3 or 4 minutes, and you empty them, again fill them up and empty them again and again, maybe three or four times before the tanks are clean. The QF does a whole lot better job and is much easier.

Leon


----------



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Leon!

I think the quickie Flush sounds like a better deal. I will have the dealer install it before deliver.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get them both.

The Quicky Flush will not clear a clog in the drain pipe.

The Flush King will push the clog back into the tank and break it up.

Use the Quicky Flush for regular maintenance and the Flush King for clog removal.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Not to hijack but..

With the Quickie flush for those that have installed, is there a pressure valve or something similar that the black tank can't back flow into the hose inlet and out the TT?

Short can you overflow a Quickie flush and have junk dripping on the ground







I plan on doing this mod this springs on used tanks







and just want to make sure.

Bill.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought the Tornado Flush. Haven't installed it yet but heard a lot of good stuff about it on here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

The Quikie-Flush does have a check valve to prevent backflow into city water (that would not be a good thing!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Not to hijack but..
> 
> With the Quickie flush for those that have installed, is there a pressure valve or something similar that the black tank can't back flow into the hose inlet and out the TT?
> 
> ...


Hey Bill,

Yes, there is a value that prevents back flow. That is one thing I checked out before I installed it.

Leon


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I researched this hard last year, but did not do the mod before winterizing. Now I have forgotten which one I decided to get! Anyway, is it really necessary to put one on the gray tank as well? I would imagine it does get some build up over time, but I figured you could clean it once a season and be fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Anyway, is it really necessary to put one on the gray tank as well? I would imagine it does get some build up over time, but I figured you could clean it once a season and be fine. Any suggestions?
> [snapback]89339[/snapback]​


Hey Barry,

I just installed two this past week. The way I looked at it was, I had the bottom down anyway and the gray tank was right there next to the black tank, so I said what the hay, go ahead and install two. I wouldn't hurt.

Leon


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Not to hijack but..
> 
> With the Quickie flush for those that have installed, is there a pressure valve or something similar that the black tank can't back flow into the hose inlet and out the TT?
> 
> ...


Just don't get distracted and forget to turn either one of them off or you may have a brown fountain from the roof vent.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The QF is the last thing I do before we pull out from any camp site
That way I focused on that and nothing else.

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> The QF does a whole lot better job and is much easier.
> Leon
> [snapback]89294[/snapback]​


Apples and Oranges -- i use both -- i can run my Tornado for hours and have the water run clear then fill the tak with the Flush King and have a fresh flow of "tras" come out. The QF or Tornado is good -- but sometimes you need to fill it up and "flush" it to shake things up --

I do both...



CamperAndy said:


> Get them both.
> 
> The Quicky Flush will not clear a clog in the drain pipe.
> 
> ...


I agree with CamperAndy 100%



tidefan said:


> I bought the Tornado Flush. Haven't installed it yet but heard a lot of good stuff about it on here.
> [snapback]89312[/snapback]​


Tornado is great -- just make sure that if you are in a place with high water pressure that you don't blow the hose off of the QF or Tornado ---


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Not to hijack but..
> 
> With the Quickie flush for those that have installed, is there a pressure valve or something similar that the black tank can't back flow into the hose inlet and out the TT?
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, When I installed mine QF I just made sure that at some point the hose went above the height of the black tank. It can't back flow this way.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Devildog said:


> I researched this hard last year, but did not do the mod before winterizing. Now I have forgotten which one I decided to get! Anyway, is it really necessary to put one on the gray tank as well? I would imagine it does get some build up over time, but I figured you could clean it once a season and be fine. Any suggestions?
> [snapback]89339[/snapback]​


Hey Barry, I drain the grey tank then I put dishwasher soap (no bubbles) and fab softener down the drain in my sink. I fill the tank with 1/3 water then drive. The water slashing around in the tanks while driving gets them nice and clean. The fab softener really gets rid of the calcium on the sides of the tank. I put about 1 cup of each in the tank. This is the only time that it's nice to go over speed bumps









Strikey Mikey


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

"brown fountain", another gem!









Scott


----------



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses! I have decided to install the Tornado and Flush King. Does anyone know for sure if the Tornado comes with a pressure valve?









~Captain Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Just don't get distracted and forget to turn either one of them off or you may have a brown fountain from the roof vent.


There's a visual I could have lived without!








Although it was pretty funny in the Robin Williams movie trailer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

aviator said:


> Thanks for all the responses! I have decided to install the Tornado and Flush King. Does anyone know for sure if the Tornado comes with a pressure valve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tornado is amde by the same people as the QF and has the same check valve.

Jared


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

For those that have installed the quickie flush themselves, how easy or hard is it to do and how long will it take? Thanks!
Kimberly


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

lilmismajik said:


> For those that have installed the quickie flush themselves, how easy or hard is it to do and how long will it take? Thanks!
> Kimberly
> [snapback]95058[/snapback]​


Kimberly
It's not that hard to do, just have to plan out where you want to put the QF on the tank
The worst part is dropping the underbelly and the gas line.
But will go a lot easier with two people to work the belly back up into position
More time than difficult
Took me about 2 hrs. by myself

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did mine myself as well.

Count on 2 - 2.5 hrs. It is pretty straight forward. Most of your time will be spent on your back under the trailer.

Thor


----------

